# Traffic Analysis



## PEin2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Is "traffic analysis" no more a part of Transportation AM for the October 2010 exam?

(a bummer since it's so easy!)


----------



## Vishal (Oct 2, 2010)

Traffic has been removed from the AM portion since April 2008. I think it was the time when they introduced the new Construction module. Transportation AM is now geometric design only.


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 4, 2010)

Vishal said:


> Traffic has been removed from the AM portion since April 2008. I think it was the time when they introduced the new Construction module. Transportation AM is now geometric design only.


^ agreed

I know too many first-timers who get bogged down with Level-of-Service type of questions and the test plan clearly shows nothing but geometric design topics for the transportation portion of the breadth exam.


----------



## khaled_eid (Oct 7, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> Vishal said:
> 
> 
> > Traffic has been removed from the AM portion since April 2008. I think it was the time when they introduced the new Construction module. Transportation AM is now geometric design only.
> ...


do u mean no more level of service


----------

